# Watching fantasy



## Stianfreddy (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, im completely new in here, and Im posting due to the fact that I feel that im totally alone with my fantasy, and wondering if anyone else here has the same fantasy, especially women? I dont understand why i would want to watch my girlfriend (when im in a relationship ) being with another friend of mine or of her. Anyone who can relate to this ? :S

Thx in advance !

If anyone wish to talk privately about it thats ok


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you trolling for web cam action? You can find it free somewhere else.
If your real many people have that fantasy, it is not unusual.

OH do NOT contact me privately. I'm not interested.


----------

